# red box and clear creek rumored gone in AC



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

I also read the hidden springs cafe and Newcombs ranch, Chilao and Charlton flats are gone. It's gonna look strange up there. Who knows with all the budget cuts when the roads, red box and clear creek will be rebuilt.:sad:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

And the AC road is melted.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> And the AC road is melted.



Seriously? I sure hope not... I've only read about loose rocks and other debris on the roads and signs and guard rails being damaged. Even with the budget problems I would think that they would repair AC and AF as soon as possible though BTC Rd. might have to wait. I suspect the whole thing will be declared a Federal disaster area and funds would be provided to repair the roads.

About 6 years ago there was a massive wild fire on Mt. Lemmon outside of Tucson. If they repair/improved AC and AF like they did to the highway on Mt. Lemmon that would pretty fantastic.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

rocco said:


> Seriously? I sure hope not... I've only read about loose rocks and other debris on the roads and signs and guard rails being damaged. Even with the budget problems I would think that they would repair AC and AF as soon as possible though BTC Rd. might have to wait. I suspect the whole thing will be declared a Federal disaster area and funds would be provided to repair the roads.
> 
> About 6 years ago there was a massive wild fire on Mt. Lemmon outside of Tucson. If they repair/improved AC and AF like they did to the highway on Mt. Lemmon that would pretty fantastic.


Parts of it melted. Or so I heard.


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

I heard on the news that the dirt is so burned that it will be difficult to accept water or to be reseeded. 

I went up May Cyn after the fires from last year and the road bubbled up and exploded in parts. They never fixed it. I'm sure the County would be faster with AC and AF cuz they're a major thorough fare for Palmdale/Lancaster.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I heard Newcomb's Ranch survived.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

roadfix said:


> I heard Newcomb's Ranch survived.


The owner/manager of the restaurant was on KPCC this morning. He said the fire is about 1/2 mile from the restaurant and as of this morning it's still there.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

il sogno said:


> The owner/manager of the restaurant was on KPCC this morning. He said the fire is about 1/2 mile from the restaurant and as of this morning it's still there.


Let's hope for the best. It better not burn down. That's where I get my fries and coke.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Parts of it melted. Or so I heard.


Looks like it is small patches that has melted.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

grrlyrida said:


> I'm sure the County would be faster with AC and AF cuz they're a major thorough fare for Palmdale/Lancaster.



I'm hoping some federal funding will come to help get things fixed up. I wonder what the TOC organizers are doing... that might add some pressure to get the roads fixed... I hope.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*....*

From LA Times:
The Stony Ridge Observatory is still intact and still in danger as well....
Cause: Arson. Homicide investigation ensues....
Caltrans Station at Chilao....


----------

